# devils ivy in aquariums



## BentleyR (Sep 10, 2013)

anyone else use it?  as long as the leaves are kept at the surface the ivy seems to do well! My aros love swimming beneath it.. 

freeupload.mobi, Free camera phone image hosting and sharing, no registration required.


----------

